# Am I doing the right thing?



## Jenny7481 (Jul 7, 2013)

5 years ago I started out with 4 chickens. Unfortunatly last week the thrid one died leaving one of my ladies all alone. I have since bought a new friend for my remaining chicken in the hope that she will have a friend to keep her company and someone to snuggle up to on colder nights. However, my origional chicken has yet to stop pacing and squarwking when left in the pen with the newcommer. The new hen pays little attention to her behaviour and will only give the occasional peck when food is given. When the new hen is removed the origional chicken calms down. Am i doing the right thing leaving her in there when it appears to be stressing her out? I have genuine reasons for the introduction but im worried that i will do more harm than good if this continues. Any advice?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Chickens are social animals and thrive with a flock...even if that is one other chicken. She will adapt to her new flock soon enough...just give them time and they will soon be thick as thieves. It's normal for there to be slight tension when the flock matrix has been shuffled and in need of a new order.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep. You are doing the right thing. Sometimes it takes only a couple days for them to work things out, sometimes much longer. I had taken in a single chicken from my cousin who had a fox take out the rest of her flock. That little hen was sooo happy to be back with a pack. Worked out well in the end.


----------

